# Treble hook or not?



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Do we really need 2 or more gangs of treble hooks other than making the lure run true? Trying to unhook a fish to release it safely and making sure I can safely unhook my fingers would make less hooks seem nice.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Fish many times will come unbuttoned even with 2 or more trebles. Besides the balance and weight factor, I think you would see a sharp drop off in hookups if you swapped them for singles.


----------



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

Treble hooks have little to no effect on how a lure runs.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

You can weigh your treble hook and add a single hook that weighs the same if you like the way your bait runs with your current treble.

Different hooks change the movement of the bait for sure. I catch on my blade baits whether they are single or treble hooks. Rapalas run bad if the hooks are too heavy.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

hailtothethief said:


> You can weigh your treble hook and add a single hook that weighs the same if you like the way your bait runs with your current treble.
> 
> Different hooks change the movement of the bait for sure. I catch on my blade baits whether they are single or treble hooks. Rapalas run bad if the hooks are too heavy.


HJ#14 i take the front hook off,
moust lures with 3 treble hooks,i take the front hook off,it work fine.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Pinch down some, or all, of the barbs, depending upon how desperate you are to land every fish. Started doing this for mrs. c, to make it easier for her to release her own catches & then decided I liked it, too. Really handy when the smallies are crushing multiple-hooked cranks.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I use a plastic vise grip to hold the mouth open then unhook with needle nose pliers. it doesn't hurt the fish and your hands are a good distance from the hooks.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Where did you get the plastic vise grip?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

cabelas
there are cheaper ones on the market that work just as well


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Star1pup said:


> Where did you get the plastic vise grip?


snakecharmer has 4 of the channel locks for sale on another post. $6-$8 bucks


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

$diesel$ said:


> View attachment 273499
> cabelas
> there are cheaper ones on the market that work just as well


I have these. Work well. I is use them for Pike


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I replaced the treble on a spoon once with a single and it was one of my biggest producing lures for a while until I lost it. It was fairly more snag resistant too.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Crush down all the barbs on trebles now. Havent really noticed a big difference in lost fish. When you have the front treble in the fishes mouth and the back one in your hand, alone and miles upstream in a kayak it just makes sense. Last time that happened with barbless I popped it right out of my hand and was no less for wear.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

kingofamberley said:


> I replaced the treble on a spoon once with a single and it was one of my biggest producing lures for a while until I lost it. It was fairly more snag resistant too.


Did that for years for Pike fishing in Canada. when those babies decide to hit, they hit! Not exactly light biters! 



fishing pole said:


> Crush down all the barbs on trebles now. Havent really noticed a big difference in lost fish. When you have the front treble in the fishes mouth and the back one in your hand, alone and miles upstream in a kayak it just makes sense. Last time that happened with barbless I popped it right out of my hand and was no less for wear.


Same here. Have a river full of Muskie close by and one time, fishing alone, I hooked a real nice one with a plug just loaded up w/trebles! Even though I had extended length needle nose pliers, I was scared to death trying to release that fish. It was big and really pissed off! It might have buried trebles in me anywhere from my ankles to my face!


----------

